# BMW X6 E71(2010) Oil Leak Cylinder 4, Smoking, DME failure



## ashe gold (Dec 7, 2021)

Hello, is it worth having this engine stripped and repaired or should i just find a replacement engine? If suggestion is replacement engine, which engine with less issues than this engine can i replace it with?


----------

